# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Philips] Aging Mode σε Philips monitor

## olorin

Γεια σας...Έχω ένα Philips 170s το οποίο εμφανίζει ενα λευκό φόντο με κόκκινα γράμματα στη μεση που λεει Aging Mode.Έψαξα στο internet και λεει για reset,αλλά προσπάθησα και τα κουμπιά δεν ανταποκρίνονται...όταν τα πατάω μπορεί να σβήνει το ledακι....Μπορώ να κάνω τπτ;

----------

